# Delta Society Pet Therapy



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I was out doing errands yesterday and happened into my local pet boutique which Sassy and I frequent  While I was in there a conversation came up between me and the owner about pet therapy and I told her I had checked earlier and Sassy was not old enough but is old enough now. Anyway, yada yada yada and I made my purchase and came home. In a little while my phone rang and it was our local Animal Society and she was asking whether or not I would like to get Sassy certified through Delta Society. She said that they were in desperated need of a "little doggie" at the Brooks Rehabilitation Hospital here in Jax. I can not begin to say how excited I was. We had a long conversation and she said that we actually have an evaluator here in town and we made an appointment for me to go in this morning to pick up the home study course manual and all of the forms. I went to the appointment and the lady was soooooo excited at the possibility of getting Sassy to visit at Brooks. *"Brooks Rehabilitation Hospital is a 143-bed, freestanding, not-for-profit hospital dedicated to treating patients with brain injury, strokes, spinal cord injury, comprehensive orthopedic problems and other disabling conditions. Brooks has more than 30 years experience dedicated exclusively to comprehensive rehabilitation care." *So I am going to begin my study course immediately. Delta Society is very thorough and the entire application process takes about 6--8 weeks. I have told Sassy that she is going to be a "working girl." She is such a little social butterfly and when I shared her personality with the Animal Society lady she was just beside herself with joy. She said Sassy sounds perfect for the placement. I have all of the information about the fees and process if anyone is interested. I think this is going to be such a rewarding venture for both Sassy and myself to help people with these kinds of injuries. I will keep you posted as to our progress. We will see Sassy vet, Dr. Bennett, tomorrow at his annual open house. He will be so proud of Sassy. (And part of the process includes a well baby exam to be completed by him.) What do you ladies think? Don't you think Sassy will be a big hit?









The patients in this facility are not outpatients. They are there long term (8 weeks or more.) So Sassy will actually get to know them and them her. This will be so fun and rewarding.


----------



## wizzyb (May 24, 2005)

That's awesome! Once Codi gets old enough, I would love to be able to do that! I definitely think it will be rewarding, for everyone involved! Everyone will definitely fall in love with her real quick! Best of luck studying!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, it sounds absolutely wonderful!!! Keep us posted on all the details!!! Kudos to you and Sassy!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That sounds so great!! Keep us posted on the process. Sassy is going to be so loved by all of the people she meets


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh-those people don't know how lucky they are!!














You both are going to do so much good!! How rewarding-congratulations to you and Sassy!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Sassy will be wonderful therapy for all who are lucky enough to meet her







You are going to find this very rewarding indeed for the patients and also for yourself and Sassy.
We took Scooby to Nebraska a month ago to visit our elderly Aunt for her 95th Birthday. She is in a nursing home, and Scooby was just beautiful with her, so much so that she said it was the best Birthday present ever. He sat on her lap and was so gentle and snuggled up to her with little kisses, and the smile on Aunt's face was our reward, we felt so proud of how well behaved he was too.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

Oh wow! I've looked into therapy dog service for Paris to participate, but unfortunately I dont think his temperament would qualify.

You are so blessed to be able to help others with your Sassy. 

I just had an idea. Dont know how practical this idea is but her it goes...
Wouldn't it be neat to make little buttons that say something like I was touched by an Angel (and have Sassy's picture?)

Put me down for one!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Thanks to all who have wished us warm wishes and Kudos. I am very excited about this. 

Paris' mom, I too am a little concerned about Sassy's temperment. However, I have been assured that she will be fine. The issue with Sassy is that she to sooooooooooooooo friendly. She never meets stranger and wants to kissy kissy everybody. The button sounds like a good idea. I was thinking about making cards with Sassy's picture and give them to the patients. The card would say something like......My new "Sassy" friend...............or, I was visited by a "Sassy" gir-r-r........I am not sure what yet but something cute with her picture. Maybe what you suggested something like, I was visited by a "Sassy" angel. Something cute!

Wizzyb....age requirement is at least 2 yrs. old.

Thanks again to all who have wished us luck! We love you guys!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 6 2005, 09:24 AM
> *Thanks to all who have wished us warm wishes and Kudos. I am very excited about this.
> 
> Paris' mom, I too am a little concerned about Sassy's temperment. However, I have been assured that she will be fine. The issue with Sassy is that she to sooooooooooooooo friendly. She never meets stranger and wants to kissy kissy everybody. The button sounds like a good idea. I was thinking about making cards with Sassy's picture and give them to the patients. The card would say something like......My new "Sassy" friend...............or, I was visited by a "Sassy" gir-r-r........I am not sure what yet but something cute with her picture. Maybe what you suggested something like, I was visited by a "Sassy" angel. Something cute!
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oooh. How about something like *Certified Friend of Sassy*? For the card? I think that it's more economical because I suspect Sassy will be making LOTS of friends =) Photocards are really affordable at Walmart.com (you upload the picture, make your design, and pick-up at the store!)


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

sassy will bring smiles to everyones faces!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

That is wonderful news







I think it will great for everyone all around...for Sassy, because she loves meeting people, for you because you are such a good Mommy and will love bringing her for visits and for the patients because she will fill them with love and







nose licks







Let us know how it is going for you both, I am looking forward to hearing about her new adventure


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Paris' mom....is Walmart cheaper than printing yourself? I have a pretty good printer, but with the cost of ink???????????????

Littleman's mom....nose licks? All I can say is that they better keep their mouth closed







Sassy has been known to lick a couple of teeth
















Thanks Jaimie


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 6 2005, 04:23 PM
> *Paris' mom....is Walmart cheaper than printing yourself? I have a pretty good printer, but with the cost of ink???????????????
> 
> Littleman's mom....nose licks? All I can say is that they better keep their mouth closed
> ...


[/QUOTE]

For regular photographs, they're the cheapest around. I haven't priced their gift cards yet, but since Walmart is usually known to be cheaper than their competitiion, I would think so.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sassy's mommy_@Nov 6 2005, 05:23 PM
> *Paris' mom....is Walmart cheaper than printing yourself? I have a pretty good printer, but with the cost of ink???????????????
> 
> Littleman's mom....nose licks? All I can say is that they better keep their mouth closed
> ...


[/QUOTE]
















Sounds like our little guy, he will get an eye if you don't close it first


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh, I think that is so great for you and Sassy to do this program and work with the patients. In my years of doing this, some of the most severely brain injured have responded better to stroking a pup than anything else. I will tell you that you may have some problems with Sassy's coat. Many of my elderly like to rough up the coat, and I've learned to take a dog with shorter hair. Poor Liz went with me last month, and it took an hour to get her groomed again.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sassy's coat is pretty easy to brush out. Her daddy sometimes backstrokes her coat, so I am used to that. And Sassy is used to me pulling and tugging tangles.....oops, sorry baby girl, mommy did not mean to pull the baby's hair







I guess if it becomes a big problem I can put a dress on her for their visit. I don't have another dog to choose from


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

How exciting!! Keep us posted


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

What a wonderful gift of love!


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow!!! What a great thing to do. I bet you and Sassy will really win the hearts of all those people.


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

congrats sassy!!









i want to do something similar with l.e. when she gets old enough. my grandmother had dimentia which is when the brain deteriorates; it's a form of alzheimers. her greatest joy was animals and the only time her face would light up was when she saw a dog or other animal. she couldn't express into words how she felt due to the illness, but you could see it in her face. when i got l.e., i made a promiss that i would raise her to be a dog that could bring that same happiness to other sick people. i hope by the time she's old enough she'll be eligable behavior wise.

sassy's mommy: is the Delta Society just in your area or is it an organization that is nation wide?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How exciting! I'm sure Sassy will brighten many lives in her new career!

What kind of trianing do they require? I know one of my neighbors got her little Yorkie mix certifed as a therapy dog and they spent many hours in school and "doing homework" for him to be able to pass his test and get certified. She used to sneak him on to the tennis court to practice with him off leash and I watched sometimes. What a well behaved little guy he was!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Pat,

Sounds like an exciting and rewarding thing to do for you and Sassy.

How was the open house at your vet's? That sounds like fun too.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by elliesmomie_@Nov 7 2005, 03:47 PM
> *congrats sassy!!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Delta Society is National.



> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 7 2005, 04:07 PM
> *What kind of trianing do they require? I know one of my neighbors got her little Yorkie mix certifed as a therapy dog and they spent many hours in school and "doing homework" for him to be able to pass his test and get certified. She used to sneak him on to the tennis court to practice with him off leash and I watched sometimes. What a well behaved little guy he was!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117633*


[/QUOTE]
There is a class that I am currently taking, then I have to pass a written exam. Then Sassy has to have a physical by her vet and have papers signed off on. And then the two of us have to be evaluated as a team in a stressful environment. Sassy will have to pass basic commands which I have been told is not always easy in a strange environment with lots of strange things going on, ie people make believe arguing, wheel chairs passing by, some walking with a limped gait towards her. Keep your fingers crossed she might freak out and want the mommy to hold her. You only get one shot at it unless the instructor messes up. 


> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 7 2005, 09:11 PM
> *Pat,
> Sounds like an exciting and rewarding thing to do for you and Sassy.
> How was the open house at your vet's?  That sounds like fun too.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=117727*


[/QUOTE]
Olga, the open house was great as always. We always make sure that we speak directly with Dr. Bennet so that he knows that we attended. I shared with him about the Delta Society application and he beamed from ear to ear. He is very proud to be Sassy's vet. There were about 6 different reps there from different canine product's companies. It is always informative. One rep came up to us when we were visiting with Dr. B and said, "were you here last year?" I said yes, and she said, "Yeah, and this little one was wearing a pink bow and this year she has a purple one." I wonder if she remembered any of the other visitors from the year before? My guess is....NOT


----------

